# Is Graduate School A Realistic Goal?



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am a senior double major in psychology & sociology and I really want to go to graduate school. However, I am terrified of the admission process and life as a graduate student. One of my biggest concerns is getting recommendation letters. (Idk why but just thinking about it makes my heart drop). Every time I ask questions about grad school I always feel really dumb afterward. My adviser and other professors always look at me like I am asking the strangest questions.

I'm sure I can handle it once I am there, but I am getting bogged down with the uncertainty of everything. I do not have much anxiety academically but socially, my anxiety is almost at 100. I have heard from several people that grad school is completely different than undergrad. (almost everything I have heard has been about some type of social aspect that's not required to for an undergraduate degree)

Does anyone who has gone/ planning to go to grad school relate to what I'm feeling? 
How much harder is it in graduate school with SAD than in undergrad? I would love to hear about what you guys experienced. I have tried to research this online but I haven't found anything helpful... 
I may just be letting the uncertainty of it all get the best of me but I need to know what I would be getting myself into.

*Thank you in advance for any replies *


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Masters right now. I have done some research in undergrad but I basically just got into a lab just to get experience I don't have any profs that know me that well. I know they work as ta's but I'm not sure whether its required... 

I never really thought about actually sitting down and throwing all my questions at a grad student before...that's a good idea. I guess that has been my problem so far-- finding a way to ask someone about all the potential stressors for someone with sa (without letting on that I have it). 

I tend to let the what ifs get in the way sometimes so I think that's whats happening. So many questions come to mind...How you begin working with a prof, do you need a mentor, how do you get one, how much interaction is expected in class etc...


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you a psych major? What are your edu/career plans?


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh I see. I am having difficulties figuring out what program I want to go into for that exact reason. Its hard for me to understand how there's so many bachelors degrees that provide no clear career ties. Even with a masters in psych it still seems tougher than other degrees to actually get a job that the salary matches the education cost.


----------

